# lion : barre latérale du finder



## ANGLES (26 Novembre 2011)

avec snow dans la barre latérale les dossiers ou fichiers conservaient leurs icônes en couleur.
Disparu sur Lion !!!
Avez-vous une astuce ou la solution?
Merci


----------



## Larme (26 Novembre 2011)

Forum _Customization_..Vu que c'est un choix de politique du design de Lion.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Oui, le gris est à la mode avec Lion.
Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/lion-icones-couleur-dans-le-finder-818452.html


----------

